# 7 year-old purebred lab to a good home



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

She looks very well taken care of. I hope she can find a great new home.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

If I were close I would definitely consider it. I've always like chocolate labs. Goodluck.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

She is in great condition and has no known health problems. I'd really like to see this girl find a new home ASAP.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

OMG I saw the post on Face book 2 mins ago and my heart was in my mouth look at my siggy of Nybble but she was a GSP but the likenes is uncanny perhaps not to you on that photo but I have so many, if I was in the USA I would have taken her in a heart beat I so feel for her family having to give her up. I pray that she finds her forever home soon.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Callie*

Bogey's Mom

Callie is just a beauty!!

Have you posted her on the lab forum, too?

It's wonderful of you to be looking out for Callie!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks to a wonderful family who posted that they were looking for a girl just like Callie, I think she may have found a home. We'll know for sure in a few days. Not bad for 4 hours work!  She would have a new 7 year old lab brother named Jake who came from the same situation and is now very loved by a local couple with no children who spend all their time loving their furbabies. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

All paws crossed! That would total, 16!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I miss my chocolate girl, Hershey, and would love to have Callie but my home is NOT quiet. Lots of noisy kids.

Just something to share with Callie's owner....when Hershey was younger she also was bothered by crying babies (I owned a home daycare) and she found some comfort with sleeping in a bed that I put upstairs for her. Things got better as she began to lose her hearing later in life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keep us posted*

Great Work, Bogey's Mom:

Keep us posted on Callie!!!

Wouldn't it be wonderful if she would have a brother who is a rescue, too?


Praying Hard!!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

*UPDATE: *Two families are lined up for homes. They are going to be interviewed this week. I'll keep everyone posted. Hopefully another one for the list, Kimm!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom:

That is so WONDERFUL!!

Please keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Karen. She is meeting a woman tomorrow. Unless something goes dramatically wrong she'll be in her new home tomorrow night.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh!!!*

OH!!!!!!!! Be sure to let us know, Bogey's Mom!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Callie has a new home!!!!!!!! Her new owner Sharon scooped her up the minute they met on Saturday and they are doing awesome. They enjoy each others company so much. Sharon said she finally feels complete - she has been lonely for so long and now Princess Callie came along to save her. I am SO happy.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah what a happey ending ! Yeah for Callie !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom

Great Job!! Maybe you can help me find a home for Copper in N.C. in the Golden Retriever Cases thread.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just wonderful!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is wonderful! I wish them a long happy life together.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

YAHOOOOOOOO! for Callie & her new mom!!!!!!


----------

